# GET BOTTLES FROM YOUR STATE



## madpaddla (Jul 29, 2006)

Hello all:

 Is it possible for us to establish a link for bottles local to our state that we are interested in?  I would be interested in any CT bottles besides milks.  Others might want bottles from thier states also.  Bering the bottles home folks. [][]  They miss it.  Worth more at home also.  Folks could also p  m others about bottles they find on ebay etc.  Trading preferred

 Madpaddla interested in CT bottles esp meds and soda
 Thanks


----------



## Mihai (Jul 30, 2006)

Ben, this is actually a very good idea. I would like to participate to this but I doubt there is any bottle from my home town Bacau, Romania, even if is 500 years old.


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 30, 2006)

Umm if I     EVER get one of those  be asured that its going to you Mihai.  Do you think I could find one in my dump  hahha.  Any others interested in botttles from thier state??  Digging a dump here and NJ, Phia, etc bottles are coming up  and of little interest to me.


----------



## Lynette (Jul 30, 2006)

I think that's a great idea........I often look for bottles from Canada and my province/city but have trouble finding them.[]

 I also like looking for bottles with names on them......like my first name, surname, names of my kids, places I have lived, siblings names, my dogs name.......etc........ok I get alittle carried away with my bottles.........[]


----------



## Mihai (Jul 30, 2006)

Wouldn't be easyer to name our dogs, or kids as a matter of fact, after some well known or common bottles (Eiffel, Perrins, Barrett). Plenty of cheap and easy to find bottles related to us then...


----------



## Lynette (Jul 30, 2006)

Never thought of it that way.........although if I had been bottle digging when I had my boys i probably would have knowing me...........lol


----------



## barbieheid (Jul 31, 2006)

Me too - I am also from Connecticut and collect medicine bottles from here. Mostly on Ebay, though, where I often get creamed. Did recently get a really nice Nichold Farms milk (which went out of business eons ago) recently.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jul 31, 2006)

hi ben,  i think it's a good ideal.   don't know if any of the ones i have at this time are from conn. or not.  will keep it in mind.   rhona


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 31, 2006)

Rhona:
 You interested in bottles from your state if I get em here?            Madpaddla


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jul 31, 2006)

yes[]


----------



## bigd (Aug 1, 2006)

just found a nice coke from Hartford


----------



## Flaschenjager (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello all -
I'm interested in any VA (Virginia) bottles. Richmond and the surrounding area, is my favorite ...since we dig this area and a lot. Always feel free to contact me. 

Even if you don't want to part with them and have dug, or obtained - collected these Va. bottles in the past. I write about Virginia bottles, monthly in our local newsletter. I really could use the stories behind these bottles, so don't hesitate to send me something (info., photos, auctions, etc.) when you get it. Thanks and I'll keep checking here for others wishes too.


----------



## madman (Aug 1, 2006)

hey mad yea  send them home! to ohio  and tenn  ill be waiting lol mike


----------



## lexdigger (Aug 1, 2006)

I'd be interested in anything from Kentucky. Especially whisky bottles or jugs. I dig stuff from all over the east coast here in Ky. (mostly common I'm sure) and would be willing to work out a trade. If I don't have anything from your area I would be willing to trade amber coca cola's or other bottles you might be interested in. Chris Capley Lex. Ky.


----------



## bottle34nut (Aug 1, 2006)

i'm always interested in bottles from new jersey.


----------



## craigc90 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Lex I have a whiskey from Kentucky. I am sure its probably common but if you are intersted I would be happy to send it home for anything from Ohio or WVa.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 1, 2006)

I am interested in s straight sided Coke script bottle from almost everyones state.[] Oh, and of course bottles from my area. Pensacola, FL and some from Mobile, AL.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Aug 1, 2006)

hi ben, i have bottle from harford conn. here is a scan if i can get it to work


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 1, 2006)

Excellent.  I have never seen that one.  Very nice.  This forum  WooF !  Lets work something fair for that.  Any New England Med Books out there??  Finally there is a bid on CT med.  Bring the bottle home.                   .http://cgi.ebay.com/THE-CHARLES-OSGOOD-CO-NORWICH-CONN-VINTAGE-BOTTLE_W0QQitemZ220011760801QQihZ012QQcategoryZ13910QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Trying not to break it (Aug 1, 2006)

ben, are you talking about the one i post or the one on ebay?   rhona


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 2, 2006)

Here is a summary so far of members and what state bottles they are interested in:
*Flaschenjager:  Va bottlles (any)*
*madpaddla:  CT  (any)*
*barbieheid:  CT (any)*
*madman:  Tenn and Ohio esp Toledo*
*Trying not to break it:  MD*
*Lynette:  Canada (esp. baby bottles)*
*lexdigger:  Kentucky bottles (esp. whiskey or jugs)*
*bottle34nut:  NJ bottles*
*craigc90:  Ohio or WVa bottles*
*capsoda:  All Straigt Side Cokes and/or Ala or Pensacola FL
Mihai:  Romania
BRIAN S. Tenn bitters and TN jugs
sweetrelease  NJ and PA (soda and beer) most things East Coast*
*ALBOTTLEDIGGER:  Ala. meds and Mobile jugs and bottles

*


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 2, 2006)

_Hi ,_
_I would be interested in TN. Bitters or TN. Jugs !_
_Brian_


----------



## sweetrelease (Aug 2, 2006)

nice idea,i like new jersey and pa bottles.but really anything east coast is great.i like mostly sodas and beer ,but water runs a close third.and of corse bitters from any state[],great idea ,matt


----------



## ALBOTTLEDIGGER (Aug 2, 2006)

I would like any meds from Alabama and any bottles or jugs from Mobile Alabama


----------



## Lynette (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey mad.........please also add that I am looking for bottles from Ontario or Toronto.
 Thanks - great idea !!!


----------



## WhiteLighting (Aug 7, 2006)

Im looking for med/cures,soda's from Schenectady NY,or Albany,Saratoga,Troy


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 7, 2006)

*Flaschenjager:  Va bottlles (any)* 
*madpaddla:  CT  (any)* 
*barbieheid:  CT (any)* 
*madman:  Tenn and Ohio esp Toledo* 
*Trying not to break it:  MD* 
*Lynette:  Canada (esp. baby bottles)* and Ontario/Toronto bottles
*lexdigger:  Kentucky bottles (esp. whiskey or jugs)* 
*bottle34nut:  NJ bottles* 
*craigc90:  Ohio or WVa bottles* 
*capsoda:  All Straigt Side Cokes and/or Ala or Pensacola FL 
Mihai:  Romania 
BRIAN S. Tenn bitters and TN jugs 
sweetrelease  NJ and PA (soda and beer) most things East Coast* 
*ALBOTTLEDIGGER:  Ala. meds and Mobile jugs and bottles 
*WhiteLighting:   NY med/cures/soda's from Schenectady, Albany,Saratoga,Troy  			
*
*


----------



## sweetrelease (Aug 7, 2006)

madpaddla,  i do alot of yaking for fishin ,but thought maybe it might be good to get into those small up creek dumps? i see you kayak and was just thinking maybe a yaking "dig" maybe?? might sound dumb but just looking forward to meeting some of you guys.you all seem to have the same need to find these bottles as i do ,and the stories from some old timers would be great!maybe even a big get together of all us on the east coast at some big dinner or dig?? just some thoughts because seems me and you have alot in common"yakin diggin"[] think about it we could all drink and talk glass all night as our wives fall asleep[],matt


----------



## alan23t5 (Aug 8, 2006)

hey  i would like toledo ohio bottles and or ohio stuff to


----------



## #1twin (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey mad, Great job! Thanks for getting this started. I am interested in Mississippi, Mobile, Ala. & New Orleans, La. bottles. Please add me to the list and thanks again.

 Marvin


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 24, 2006)

*
Flaschenjager:  Va bottlles (any)* 
*madpaddla:  CT  (any)* Squat sodas/beers
*barbieheid:  CT (any)* 
*madman:  Tenn and Ohio esp Toledo* 
*Trying not to break it:  MD* 
*Lynette:  Canada (esp. baby bottles)* and Ontario/Toronto bottles
*lexdigger:  Kentucky bottles (esp. whiskey or jugs)* 
*bottle34nut:  NJ bottles* 
*craigc90:  Ohio or WVa bottles* 
*capsoda:  All Straigt Side Cokes and/or Ala or Pensacola FL 
  Mihai:  Romania 
  BRIAN S. Tenn bitters and TN jugs 
  sweetrelease  NJ and PA (soda and beer) most things East Coast* 
 *ALBOTTLEDIGGER:  Ala. meds and Mobile jugs and bottles 
 WhiteLighting:   NY med/cures/soda's from Schenectady, Albany,Saratoga,Troy  			
 alan23t5 toledo ohio bottles and or ohio stuff too
 #1twin  Mississippi, Mobile, Ala. & New Orleans, La. bottles.
 annie44  Alexandria, VA and  District of Columbia bottles.*


----------



## annie44 (Sep 24, 2006)

I am interested in Alexandria, VA and  District of Columbia bottles.


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 24, 2006)

Anything from wisconsin here.


----------



## notoriousgreasemonke (Sep 24, 2006)

This is a GREAT idea. I was starting a Fla Collection of Coke bottles, but anything Florida right now. I havent decided what type of bottles I want to keep in my collection.


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 25, 2006)

I am ALWAYS interested in anything from Perry county Ohio.  Towns here I know had glass are New Lexington, New Straitsville, Somerset, Crooksville, Roseville, Thornville, Glenford, Shawnee, Junction City, San Toy.  Milks, meds, sodas, it doesn't matter, if it has any of those towns, I need it for my personal collection which will never be sold.[]Ever.


----------



## cmg100000 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi,
 I am new on web site not new to collecting.
 Please forgive my lack of knowledge,however,
 how do you know if a bottle is from one of the
  towns you mentioned ? Would the town name
 be somewhere on the bottle, or would there 
 be a certian emblem?

                                  Thanks 
                                 Debbie


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome CMG:

 Tons of great people here.  Mostly the bottles will be embossed/painted with the town, state and/or both.  Others have the labels, emblem, etc.  There are some links available on the web.  Glassmarks.com is one.  Once again welcome to the forum.  Enjoy.    Ben


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey all, I'm starting to get some Framingham MA bottles and looking for more, count me in.

 I need a Trial Size Minards Liniment, about 3Â¼-Â½" tall from So Framingham Mass. I have no idea what it looks like but I have the box and insert.


----------



## GrandpaJaceBurn (Sep 26, 2006)

Good morning, Capsoda I have a 10 oz coke bottle from
 Apalachicola fla you might be intersted in.Also Flaschenjager
 I have abottle from NewPort News Va 6& half oz


----------



## GrandpaJaceBurn (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi,here are some of  the bottles you might be intersted in
 4,birmingham ala,baton rouge la4,jasper ala,bristol va has a chip
 on bottom.thibodaux la,perry,quincy fla,gadsden ala,saris miss
 williamson w.va. lafayette la,new orleans la, york ala,moble ala
 I have a jim beam pint bottle labal rough  bermont kentucky
 d-90 9-56 on bottom.liquor bottom hiram walker sons
 liquor bottle jose seagram & sons, on bottom canada emboss
 on  the side
 7


----------



## capsoda (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey jace, Any straight sided coke bottles from anywhere in the US and Canada and bottles from Pensacola, FL and surrounding area and some other Florida and Alabama bottles.

 Let me know what you have. That includes anyone who has any they want to part with that I don't already have. Will trade or buy.


----------



## dreamer2100 (Oct 5, 2006)

i have several ohio bottles available if anyone is interested.  pm me and i can send pics of what i have.

 also, kentucky pepsi bottle-still full and capped

 also anyone know anything or interested in kelley's island wine bottle? old. cant find much information on their old bottles.

 thanks!


----------



## HawaiiGlass4me (Oct 6, 2006)

Cool idea.

  I'm always looking for oriental medicine bottles and Hawaii soda bottles.

  Thanks,


----------



## Haldy (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello fellow bottle collectors!  I am interested in any type of bottle from Lancaster Co., Pa., including milks, soda, meds, etc.  I will try to keep my eye out for bottles from the other areas mentioned.  I currently have some NJ bottles that I would be willing to trade and/or sell, if anyone is interested. 

 Love this site!

 Denny


----------



## GrandpaJaceBurn (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey, Everyone here afew more I have, Tenn
 knoxville,chattaooga, murfreesbor,nashville,memphis,houton tex,
 wichita kans, ft.worth tex,columbus ohio,


----------



## mallardmay (Oct 11, 2006)

Still looking for bottles from Hillsboro, IL.  It's a podunk town, so it's a long shot, but just in case someone's got one or any collecting dust in a box somewhere.  I'd also be interested in surrounding towns like Litchfield, Nokomis, Pana, etc.  Thanks.


----------



## madpaddla (Oct 31, 2006)

*Flaschenjager:  Va bottlles (any)* 
*madpaddla:  CT  (any)* Squat sodas/beers 
*barbieheid:  CT (any)* 
*madman:  Tenn and Ohio esp Toledo* 
*Trying not to break it:  MD* 
*Lynette:  Canada (esp. baby bottles)* and Ontario/Toronto bottles 
*lexdigger:  Kentucky bottles (esp. whiskey or jugs)* 
*bottle34nut:  NJ bottles* 
*craigc90:  Ohio or WVa bottles* 
*capsoda:  All Straigt Side Cokes and/or Ala or Pensacola FL  
   Mihai:  Romania  Anything European
   BRIAN S. Tenn bitters and TN jugs  
   sweetrelease  NJ and PA (soda and beer) most things East Coast* 
 *ALBOTTLEDIGGER:  Ala. meds and Mobile jugs and bottles  
  WhiteLighting:   NY med/cures/soda's from Schenectady, Albany,Saratoga,Troy  			 
  alan23t5 toledo ohio bottles and or ohio stuff too 
  #1twin  Mississippi, Mobile, Ala. & New Orleans, La. bottles. 
  annie44  Alexandria, VA and  District of Columbia bottles.* 
*JGUIS:anythingfrom Perry county Ohio or otherlisted counties.Nevertobesold
 cowseatmaize:I'm starting to get some Framingham MA bottles, minards trial 
 HawaiiGlass4me:I'm looking for oriental medicine bottles and Hawaii soda 
 Haldy: I am interested in any type of bottle from Lancaster Co., Pa.
 Tony 14:  Wiscon bottles
 Grime5:  Kentucky bottles
 Baltbottles: *Baltimore pontilexcept historical flasks. And early Baltimore Redware.
 Bikegoon:  Cinci Beers, Tipp city, Troy, lots of milks.

*
*
*
*


----------



## Mihai (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi everybody

 I had a look at the above list and it is, as expected, mostly for american states bottles, one for Canada and... me, with Romania. Please don't let this putting you off. I'm living in England and I found already bottles from France, Holand (I think), Hungary end a czech piggy bank.

 So if you find a bottle with the writting in a language that looks like Italian, but not quite, give me a sign. It might be Romanian. Please. Thank you. Welcome.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey Mihai, Italian but not quite. You mean like wasamadayou???[sm=lol.gif]

 I have dug many Hungarian bottles and some Czech and if I am not mistaken a lavender crystal perfume from Romania. If I haven't sold it or given it away it's yours. I will check with the wife.


----------



## Mihai (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey Warren,

 If that bottle is Romanian I would much appreciate if you can part with it. Interested in anything from this part of the world? Any more stoppers?


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 2, 2006)

dont forget about me! anything from wisconsin here esp. fond du lac county.


----------



## grime5 (Nov 6, 2006)

i would be interested in some ky bottles. if anyone has any wanting to sell email me at grime55@yahoo.com  i might be interested. thanks greg


----------



## GrandpaJaceBurn (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone,Here,s a list of some of the 6&half,10oz coke
 bottles I have. Not sure about the dates except the ones with
 date on the bottom. Ohio,Akron,Ill chacago,bloomington,
 tenn,chatt,nashivill,knoxvill,rockwood,memhis,johnson city,
 okla,enid, calf,oakland,palo alto, miss,tupelo,hattiesburg
 ga,alt,valdosta,albany,statesboro,la grange ariz,yuma
 Jace


----------



## oldcrownbock (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi all I am interested in any bottles from Old Crown/Centlivre in Fort Wayne Ind

 Embossed or paper label as well as crowns/signs/cans/ect I collect anything from brewery.

 Thanks all


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

  I'm interested in anything Pontiled from Baltimore except historical flasks. And early Baltimore Redware

  Chris


----------



## bikegoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Great Idea, In ohio we have alot of Cinci Beers, Tipp city, Troy, lots of milks. Would be very cool!


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 10, 2006)

*Flaschenjager:  Va bottlles (any)* 
*madpaddla:  CT  (any)* Squat sodas/beers  
*barbieheid:  CT (any)* 
*madman:  Tenn and Ohio esp Toledo* 
*Trying not to break it:  MD* 
*Lynette:  Canada (esp. baby bottles)* and Ontario/Toronto bottles  
*lexdigger:  Kentucky bottles (esp. whiskey or jugs)* 
*bottle34nut:  NJ bottles* 
*craigc90:  Ohio or WVa bottles* 
*capsoda:  All Straigt Side Cokes and/or Ala or Pensacola FL   
    Mihai:  Romania  Anything European 
    BRIAN S. Tenn bitters and TN jugs   
    sweetrelease  NJ and PA (soda and beer) most things East Coast* 
 *ALBOTTLEDIGGER:  Ala. meds and Mobile jugs and bottles   
   WhiteLighting:   NY med/cures/soda's from Schenectady, Albany,Saratoga,Troy  			  
   alan23t5 toledo ohio bottles and or ohio stuff too  
   #1twin  Mississippi, Mobile, Ala. & New Orleans, La. bottles.  
   annie44  Alexandria, VA and  District of Columbia bottles.* 
*JGUIS:anythingfrom Perry county Ohio or otherlisted counties.Nevertobesold 
  cowseatmaize:I'm starting to get some Framingham MA bottles, minards trial  
  HawaiiGlass4me:I'm looking for oriental medicine bottles and Hawaii soda  
  Haldy: I am interested in any type of bottle from Lancaster Co., Pa. 
  Tony 14:  Wiscon bottles 
  Grime5:  Kentucky bottles 
  Baltbottles: *Baltimore pontilexcept historical flasks. And early Baltimore Redware. 
 Bikegoon:  Cinci Beers, Tipp city, Troy, lots of milks.


----------



## Jim (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm interested in embossed soda and medicine bottles from Lewistown, PA. Hutch, blob, squat and early slugplate crowns for the sodas. Any embossed medicines, citrates or other pharmacy-type bottles. Many Thanks, Jim


----------



## JGUIS (Jan 3, 2007)

Bump


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks Josh....Ohio Valley Druggists here! ( Pittsburgh- Marietta)


----------



## carobran (Nov 9, 2011)

yall know what i want............MISSISSIPPI bottles![]


----------



## carobran (Nov 9, 2011)

yall know what i want....Mississipi bottles![][]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 9, 2011)

yall know what i want....Mississipi bottles![][]


----------



## carobran (Nov 9, 2011)

_COPYCAT^^^^[8|][8D][8D][8D]_


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 9, 2011)

I will pay 2X what any other Mississippi bottle collectors will pay for any and all Mississippi bottles. I can pay in cash, gold, silver, or sensual services. Inform me of your preference.   []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah, well I pay in gum! [8D]


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 9, 2011)

Unless you aim to pay with Trident Layers, you better let me handle the Mississippi bottles.   []


----------



## carobran (Nov 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Wheelah23
> 
> Yeah, well I pay in gum! [8D]


 i accept JUICY FRUIT and BIG RED [8|][8D][8D]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm armed and dangerous... You'd better let me have those bottles! []


----------



## carobran (Nov 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Wheelah23
> 
> I'm armed and dangerous... You'd better let me have those bottles! []


 all the liberals that see this are gonna have a T-total fit!!........._but its still hilarious!![][][]............_where do you find this stuff??[]


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm guessing that Wheelah is a fan of 4chan and has a gargantuan /b/ image folder. Nothing wrong with that, haha. []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> all the liberals that see this are gonna have a T-total fit!!........._but its still hilarious!![][][]............_where do you find this stuff??[]


 
 I ain't bothered by it... Can't you tell it's photoshopped? [:-]

 I searched "baby with gun" and came across this picture... You wanna find someone with real search skills, talk to surfaceone!


----------



## carobran (Nov 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Wheelah23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> I'm guessing that Wheelah is a fan of 4chan and has a gargantuan /b/ image folder. Nothing wrong with that, haha.Â []


 
 4chan? I'm low, but I'm not _that_ low... [8D] But you caught me about that image folder... I mostly lurk memebase and its associated sites, and when I come across a pic I like, into the folder it goes...


----------

